# Coyotes



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My town has a healthy population of coyotes. I see them roaming the neighborhood on my way to work @ about 5am. Sometimes, when I ride my bike to work, I'll pass them by at about 20 meters and they hardly pay me any attention. I haven't had any issues with them, but they did catch me off guard while walking my 2 one evening. We were walking through a wooded area at large sports complex. This complex is on the edge of town and borders a state park. As we walked, a coyote started howling out in front of us and within a second or so several more started howling and yapping on both sides of us. I could not see them, but could tell they were very close. Tuke and Zoey were a little excited and barked back, but didn't seem to get too worked up over it. We turned around and left the way we came without further incident. I think we may have interrupted their dinner and wanted us to leave. :laugh: Has anyone else had a similar type encounter with coyotes in an urban environment?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well my dog chased a coyote all the way to the pack. As I saw her running back I head the howling at her. She was lucky. 

Yes I have coyoteys and have had many run ins with them. I was running on a trail and one crossed my path then stopes and just looked me. I yelled at it still no movement. 

When I work my dogs at night I would scan the woods for eyes and always saw them looking at me. 

Another time I was out with my dogs. In the front nesr the side of my home. A coyote ran right passed me toward my dogs. I yelled and scared it because he did not know I was there. That was scary because my little dog was out. 

Then I was inside and heard my pit bull make a weird bark. One I never heard him do before. I go out and see right in my unfenced front yard my dog with 6 coyotes all around him. No kidding they were on all sides. I ran out yelling. My dog came walking to me slowly. The coyotes walked off. That was crazy. 

Yeah I have a love hate thing with coyotes.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Pepper311 said:


> Another time I was out with my dogs. In the front nesr the side of my home. A coyote ran right passed me toward my dogs. I yelled and scared it because he did not know I was there. That was scary because my little dog was out.
> 
> Then I was inside and heard my pit bull make a weird bark. One I never heard him do before. I go out and see right in my unfenced front yard my dog with 6 coyotes all around him. No kidding they were on all sides. I ran out yelling. My dog came walking to me slowly. The coyotes walked off. That was crazy.
> 
> Yeah I have a love hate thing with coyotes.


Wow, that is intense. I am glad everybody is ok. We have Coyotes here but have not seen them personally. I like it that way. Not sure what I would do if I had the encounters you had with them. Wow.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta and I have had a few encounters with coyotes, all singles, thank God.

The first time, we were in our back yard, which is partly wooded AND backs up to a greenbelt. Shasta was unleash. The coyote came trotting down our property line, headed towards the greenbelt and Shasta took off after him. She probably outweighed him by 25 pounds, but I was still freaking out. I was afraid she'd chase him right off our property, but thankfully she stopped right at the back corner and he kept on going.

The second time, we were out on the street in front of our house for Shasta's last potty break of the day. Shasta was leashed. She spotted the coyote down at the corner (about half a block away) and started barking. The coyote took off on a line perpendicular to us, but soon enough I realized he'd made a 90 degree turn and was running through the underbrush on the other side of the street parallel to us! He ran right across the front of our property and cut out onto the street, about half a block away on the other side of us and kept going.

The last time was just this week and was the weirdest incident of all. Again, Shasta and I were out for the last potty break. She was taking her sweet time finding the perfect spot, as she always does. Thankfully, she was leashed again as well. Those of you who are familiar with Shasta might remember that she's leash reactive with other dogs. Suddenly she stopped sniffing the grass and stared down the street. I looked and there was a coyote standing in the middle of the street, just watching us. He was about 75 to 100 feet away. Shasta didn't bark or react to him at all, and he just stood there. I told Shasta, "let's go," and she did. I backed up the driveway to the house, and she came along nicely with me and we went inside. Then I told my husband he had to take her back out.  

That quiet reaction, which would have made me so happy if it had been in response to another dog, freaked me out...not sure why.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Pepper311 said:


> Well my dog chased a coyote all the way to the pack. As I saw her running back I head the howling at her. She was lucky.
> 
> Yes I have coyoteys and have had many run ins with them. I was running on a trail and one crossed my path then stopes and just looked me. I yelled at it still no movement.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's too close and too often! They are pretty brazen around here sometimes. There was a cat walking around the front entrance to the hospital where I work and just that quick a coyote snatched him up and was gone.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had one that came right up to my patio window and was nose to nose with my golden retriever. All he did was smell him, he didn't move until I came into the room because the golden was growling.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I despise them and would gladly kill any Coyote that set foot on my property, they are opportunistic killers and will take any opportunity to kill your pet, the Coyotes around here know full well my intentions, we are mortal enemies.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My dogs are big enough I've never had a problem with them. Had a pack go through our camp one evening when we were camping. They eyeballed my dogs who eyeballed them right back. No one barked or made any noise. 

Where I live now I see them quite often and hear them every morning. Had one in my backyard last week. My dogs woofed him and he continued on his merry way. It wasn't even an all out bark just a little woof to let him know that they were here and he was invading their territory.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> My dogs are big enough I've never had a problem with them. Had a pack go through our camp one evening when we were camping. They eyeballed my dogs who eyeballed them right back. No one barked or made any noise.
> 
> Where I live now I see them quite often and hear them every morning. Had one in my backyard last week. My dogs woofed him and he continued on his merry way. It wasn't even an all out bark just a little woof to let him know that they were here and he was invading their territory.


I went camping with my dogs, no one else could make it, so it was just us.I set up my tent in a large grassy clearing surrounded by dense forrest. That night my dogs kept making low woofing sounds and kept moving around in my small tent.The woofing turned into more serious barking so I figured I'd better take a look. I pointed my flashlight out across the clearing and there were many sets of eyes looking back at me. I popped off a couple rounds into a stump and that was enough send them on there way.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

We don't have many around here but the place where I board my horse they got a newborn foal. I'd be afraid to let my dogs near them. They are probably full of desease.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

We have a lot of coyotes where we live (besides bears, mountain lions. rattle snakes, etc...) The coyotes around here have been pretty brazen and have actually bitten children on the trails. I have heard of some that will try and lure dogs back to their pack. I actually had a neighbor with two small dogs be trailed by a couple of coyotes.
The coyotes don't bother me as much as the rattlesnakes do!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Nigel said:


> I went camping with my dogs, no one else could make it, so it was just us.I set up my tent in a large grassy clearing surrounded by dense forrest. That night my dogs kept making low woofing sounds and kept moving around in my small tent.The woofing turned into more serious barking so I figured I'd better take a look. I pointed my flashlight out across the clearing and there were many sets of eyes looking back at me. I popped off a couple rounds into a stump and that was enough send them on there way.


Now that would have freeked me out to see all those eyes looking back in the dark.  When they came through our camp it was twilight not full dark. My husband had the gun ready but they took one look at our big male Akita and female shepherd and kept right on going.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> We have a lot of coyotes where we live (besides bears, mountain lions. rattle snakes, etc...) The coyotes around here have been pretty brazen and have actually bitten children on the trails. I have heard of some that will try and lure dogs back to their pack. I actually had a neighbor with two small dogs be trailed by a couple of coyotes.
> The coyotes don't bother me as much as the rattlesnakes do!


Rattlesnakes do worry me, my parents get them around their property from time to time, so I'm careful when I take my dogs out there to visit. Bears, moose, and mountain lions will occasionally come in town, but it's rare. The coyotes and skunks seemed to have moved in. I'm not too concerned about the coyotes, they leave me alone and I'll do the same for them, however if they do cause trouble, I will stomp their donkey!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Now that would have freeked me out to see all those eyes looking back in the dark.  When they came through our camp it was twilight not full dark. My husband had the gun ready but they took one look at our big male Akita and female shepherd and kept right on going.


It did freak me out. I was afraid my dogs may chase after them, but they did pretty good. The coyotes buggered off quickly when I fired the gun and my dogs were quiet after that.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We have tons of Coyotes around here. Bad enough that they will kill and eat whatever they can, including dogs and cats, but the biggest scare as far as I am concerned is that they carry rabies. Who knows if the coyote your dog is sniffing or fighting with is rabid. Coyotes here in Wyoming are considered predators and most are shot on sight.
Now we are starting to deal with the wolves from Yellowstone. They are killing dogs right out of yards in Jackson Hole.
Pretty scary and they are becoming as bold as Coyotes.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

When we lived towards town we used to have coyotes run the back fence line, and never seemed to bother the dogs, but when we got Bob the tiny pony (he was dumped in my paddock area by someone who obviously didn't take care of him) he did get attacked. We didn't think he was going to make it, it was horrible 

Since we moved further out, we hear them a lot, but thankfully they have not bothered the horses or come close enough to the house to mess with the dogs. I was so paranoid when we got my colt we put up perimeter alerts in case anything tried to get near him.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Coyotes creep me the eff out!! They are the reason we initially decided to get a German Shepherd a couple of years ago. We were seriously looking to buy this one house way out in the boonies and my husband and I decided that we wanted a dog that would protect our daughter with its life. We decided not to get the house after all but the German Shepherd thing stuck with us. 

We have a family friend who has a farm around here and she found a pack of coyotes who had taken down one of her horses and were eating on it when she stumbled across them on her property. I thought they were solitary animals not pack animals...? Of course, wolves have been re-introduced back into the state...do you think there could be cross-breeding? Where do coyotes come from anyways? Have they always been considered a seperate breed or are they basically mutts?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

apenn0006 said:


> I thought they were solitary animals not pack animals...? Of course, wolves have been re-introduced back into the state...do you think there could be cross-breeding? Where do coyotes come from anyways? Have they always been considered a seperate breed or are they basically mutts?


I've lived around Coyotes my whole life. They are and have always been to my knowledge pack animals although I think they only hunt in pairs or small groups. Arizona Coyotes | Coyote Traits, Behavior, Diet and Arizona Habitat


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I think my next dog should be irish wolf hounds. 

The wolf come back is an interesting topic. If they are going near people and killing dogs maybe the come back was too good. Hummm...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> Coyotes creep me the eff out!! They are the reason we initially decided to get a German Shepherd a couple of years ago. We were seriously looking to buy this one house way out in the boonies and my husband and I decided that we wanted a dog that would protect our daughter with its life. We decided not to get the house after all but the German Shepherd thing stuck with us.
> 
> We have a family friend who has a farm around here and she found a pack of coyotes who had taken down one of her horses and were eating on it when she stumbled across them on her property. I thought they were solitary animals not pack animals...? Of course, wolves have been re-introduced back into the state...do you think there could be cross-breeding? Where do coyotes come from anyways? Have they always been considered a seperate breed or are they basically mutts?


They will run in packs. They have been known in urban areas to entice a domesticated dog into play only to lure them back to their pack. They are very sly!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are cunning and skillful hunters and will kill dogs. We have many of them around us but Stosh gives them a wide berth. He doesn't seem to be afraid but is wary and wisely chooses not to take them on since it was their turf before it was his.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> Coyotes creep me the eff out!! They are the reason we initially decided to get a German Shepherd a couple of years ago. We were seriously looking to buy this one house way out in the boonies and my husband and I decided that we wanted a dog that would protect our daughter with its life. We decided not to get the house after all but the German Shepherd thing stuck with us.
> 
> We have a family friend who has a farm around here and she found a pack of coyotes who had taken down one of her horses and were eating on it when she stumbled across them on her property. *I thought they were solitary animals not pack animals..*.? Of course, wolves have been re-introduced back into the state...*do you think there could be cross-breeding? Where do coyotes come from anyways?* Have they always been considered a seperate breed or are they basically mutts?


I watched a show on Natgeo called "Killed by Coyotes" pretty creepy stuff. The coyotes in the eastern US and Canada are hybrids. The coyotes that killed Taylor Mitchell while she was hiking in Nova Scotia may have been hybrids.
( I tried to post a link with this, try again later)


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My neighbors have a pack of Rhodesian Ridgebacks that he clears out the Coyotes with when they start getting to be more obnoxious than usual, in fact I asked him to run his dogs last week after my Chihuahua was attacked in my yard last month, luckily my Shepherd Maddie ran him off, but the very next morning he was back outside my fenceline with another pack member barking at my dogs, my neighbors Ridgebacks are formidable and efficient, all of us neighbors seal our lips and fully support him, we've all lost beloved dogs to them and we're sick of them, people who don't have frequent encounters don't understand how scary and annoying they are, I wish they were extinct. I'll gladly take a Rattlesnake over a Coyote, the Rattlers don't want to be bothered and give a full warning to leave them alone, the Coyotes just want to kill your pets and are relentless.


----------

